

Used That Viral Age-Guesser This Week? You Gave Microsoft Free Photos to Use - adventured
http://consumerist.com/2015/05/01/played-with-that-viral-age-guesser-this-week-you-just-gave-microsoft-a-bunch-of-free-photos-to-use/

======
mak4athp
Not really. For internal use as algorithm fodder, they've got millions of
photos to harvest from Bing. And for external use, they can't confirm that the
submitter actually had the rights to the image in the first place, so they
aren't safe using them.

